# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Koncepte të gjuhëve programuese, parser, interpretues

## qoska

gjeja qe do te isha me interesuar ose me mire algoritmet per te cilat do te isha i interesuar jane ne lidhje me "parser",  :i ngrysur:  nuk di ta them ne shqip, nqs ndonjeri di ndonje te mire le te ma thote qofte edhe duke perdorur BISON dhe YACC

----------


## zhulsi

> ... nqs ndonjeri di ndonje te mire le te ma thote qofte edhe duke perdorur BISON dhe YACC


cfare te duhet ty konkretisht? une ne fakt shume pak jam marre me kete dmth kemi bere ne shkolle "compiler design" ku beme nje compieler per nje SUBSET te C dhe aty perdorem vetem lex,yacc and C. se di nese do mundem te te ndihmoj po qe te shofim....po qe thuaj me konkretisht se cfare te intereson.

zhulsi

p.s. ej po per kete teme eshte me mire nje teme e vecante si thoni?

----------

